# ready for cobia



## cobiarunner (May 18, 2002)

i was just wondering if anyone else is getting ready for the cobia. i know that i am, i just had 2 new custom rods made up and a new reel. i can't wait to bow up this year(if the lord's willin'.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

I am to. Planning on trying from a pier for the first time ever. Done it from a boat all my life( not to long). I got one rod with a 320gti and a penn slammer and i ordered a penn 4700ss and am deciding the rod. Cobiarunner you think storms will work for sightcasting?


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

Im ready and so are my

Daiwa Sealine 50 w/ Custom Heaver
And Daiwa Grandwave-Z 50 w/ Custom Heaver

Lookout Mr. Brown, Here we come in 03'


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Weakfish warrior, i just found out right when school gets out im going down there. You for some cobes around then?


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

I usually Start Memorial Day weekend or a week before!!

I CANT WAIT, P.S. Im going Wreckfishing this saturday out of rudee, Im going to ask the Capt if they need some extra mates this Summer!!

TIGHT LINES AND KEEPER WEAKS!!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

WW,

How do you like the Diawa Grand Wave Z reels? I'm in the market for a new conventional for my Oceanmaster 12' heaver and was looking into the Z-30 reel. How's the Z-50 cast 8-N-B8 or heavier weights?


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

The Max. amt of lead Ive thrown was about 6oz. and it handled it pretty good,no backlashes just yet, but I have it spooled with 40lb mono. right now, plan on putting some 30lb. High Seas Quatro on it, but all-n-all it's well worth the $$$$$!

P.S. the Z-30 would be perfect for Spadefish, and AJ'S Out at the Light Tower


----------



## Casted-Away (Jan 7, 2003)

cobia fishing sounds very fun and interesting to me, however, i have never tried it. and i dont know weather to use my heavy rod or my medium rod...if someone could give me any helpful tips it would be deaply apperciated!!!

tnx-


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

You could use whatever rod you are comfortable with. If you are new to it maybe a heavy one. They do fight different then most fish because they are NUTS! I have seen people on tv shows taking them on light stuff but that is tv.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Light tackle is fine as long as you know how to use light tackle in the right way and know how to finess the fish that you are trying to land.

Rick


----------



## FLATLINE JAMES (Dec 30, 2002)

grand wave 30 for spade fish is over rated i would go with the z 20. i fish for cobes and all my heavers have grand wave z 30 with 17lb suffix tri. but it dont matter over all they all are good reels and dont count out the slosh 30. james


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

Z-30 or Z-20(whatever u desire) for spadefish,and whatever else grabs your bait, jig, etc. when fishing around big structures such as the light tower!!.

P.S. I have hooked into spades with the Slosh 30 that I couldn't even stop. A spadefish is a very muscular, stout fish with bruit strength, and a love for plyons, pilings, and other abrasion wearing structure; when hooked!!


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

http://daiwa.com/tackle/reels/conv/gwzshw/pic_gwz30shw.gif  !


----------



## Fish N Fool (Jan 5, 2003)

waz up all when does the cobia move back into this area?any tips on catching some


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

Water Temps anywhere from 62-to low 70's

Varies from year to year but last year we got our first one around Memorial Day weekend!!  

Hope this helps


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

http://www.pierandsurf.com/news/cobia.shtml  !


----------

